# Argentine black and white or Red Tegu



## Logan (Apr 13, 2014)

I am getting my first Tegu soon from Underground Reptiles, are they legit and reliable? I am also deciding on a Red Tegu or Argentine black and white. which one is best suited for a beginner?


----------



## Logan (Apr 13, 2014)

And also what about Snakes at Sunset, are they a good company?


----------



## zazzmomma (Apr 13, 2014)

I don't think either is better than other. I kno ones more expensive than other. Size I'm not sure, we currently hav out first tegu and we got an Argentine B&W. S(he) is amazing. I guess it's a preference for u as long as u do ur research on both and pick. The B&W with b greenish as a baby and lose it with shedding and b only black and white rather a red will keep that color.


----------



## TeguBuzz (Apr 15, 2014)

Both tegus are great choices, it's a matter of whether or not you can support their housing and dietary needs. It is believed that reds, at full size are slightly larger than the black and whites, but it all depends on care. I use to own quite the stock of tegus in the past, and most of my reds averaged around 5 ft (housed them outdoors).

As far as Snakes at Sunset and Underground, both are great. I have purchased from the two of them, and Snakes at Sunset sold me one of the finest blue tegus I had ever seen about 2 years ago, named him Sobek. 

Have you made plans to have a minimum 8x4x4 enclosure built for your tegu down the line?


----------



## Logan (Apr 16, 2014)

Yes I will build one but Will a 6x3x3 be enough or is 8x4x4 minimum


----------



## glk832 (Apr 16, 2014)

6x3x3 is min, but bigger is always better tegus in the wild have a large range they travel from what I've read and a smaller cage may be boring to them. I had a 7 foot for my female red and she was only about 3.5 feet and she really enjoyed it.


----------



## Logan (Apr 17, 2014)

I forgot to mention that it will be in a empty room where I can keep the cage open and it can walk around if wanted to


----------



## Deac77 (Apr 17, 2014)

That's a awful idea. Both species are prone to dehydration and cooling. Offering a entire room will dry the animal out and cause shedding and organ damage.


Reds in particular are more prone to shedding issues and require a bit stricter diet and care to keep them healthy enough to shed right


----------



## TeguBuzz (Apr 17, 2014)

8x4x4 definitely, is the most ideal. The whole room idea is a no-go, as @Deac77 said.


----------



## glk832 (Apr 17, 2014)

Hey can you guys explain in detail how free roaming with affect the tegu.. Is its the same process that happens to human organs if dehydrated for long periods of time @Deac77 @TeguBuzz 
Another person on another board is asking the same type of question.


----------



## Deac77 (Apr 17, 2014)

With out proper hydration animals can't function. Generally it begins with bad shed followed by organ damage, particularly the kidneys and liver however others suffer as well.

Free roaming is also bad in organs because the animal is kept at far to low of temps so the body is forced to over work to keep up. Often putting extra strain on the organs as well


----------



## glk832 (Apr 17, 2014)

@Deac77 Where can I find this in writing, Thank you very much I want to share it..


----------



## Deac77 (Apr 17, 2014)

Just look up the effects of dehydration on the body and the effects of under-heated reptiles on the body....I'm on a phone don't care to do the leg work.

Also go to north bay tegu and monitor rescue, the web page, and read about Leo and piper


----------



## glk832 (Apr 17, 2014)

Will do thanks.


----------



## Logan (Apr 17, 2014)

What MacGayver on youtube? His Red free roams and seems fine


----------



## Deac77 (Apr 17, 2014)

His red has bad sheds in most every video and is very over weight. Both caused by dehydration and low temps.

That's not what a healthy tegu looks like


----------



## Logan (Apr 18, 2014)

Oh o,k thanks!


----------

